# Parpadear LED



## Federico (Mar 29, 2006)

No se nada de electrónica y aunque penseis que es una tontería, quería preguntar cómo puedo hacer que un led parpadee de forma constante. El circuito funciona con 2 pilas de 1,5V, un pulsador para encender, una resistencia y un LED.

Muchas gracias y perdón por las molestias.


----------



## roberto moreno (Mar 29, 2006)

Para que solo uses la pila la resistencia y el LED este último debe ser de los llamados FLASH que ya traen por dentro el circuito que hace que prenda y apague de forma que solo compra ese LED y listo ya parpadeará por sí solo


----------



## Jorf (Mar 29, 2006)

Seguramente deben ser los leds que parpadean solo pero tienen un defecto, consumen mucho más que los comunes.

Fijate en Pablin que hay un circuito que se alimenta con una batería creo y te dura un año!!!


----------



## johndark29 (Jun 13, 2007)

bueno una forma de hacer q el led parpadee es utilizando el 555 con resistencias y un capacitor de 10 micro faradios y bueno solo te va a a votar pulsos


----------



## rampa (Jun 13, 2007)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Seguramente deben ser los leds que parpadean solo pero tienen un defecto, consumen mucho más que los comunes.
> 
> Fijate en Pablin que hay un circuito que se alimenta con una batería creo y te dura un año!!!



El problema del circuito de pablin es que el integrado esta discontinuado hace años y no se consigue mas.... fue bueno hace años.

Salu2.


----------



## dony89 (Jun 13, 2007)

hola la mejor forma y simple, es utilizando dos smitth triger(40106)  con un capacitor de 10uf y una resistencia variablñe de 5k.


----------

